# 1996 Breezer Ignaz X



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Very cool "tribute" bike to Ignaz Schwinn by Joe Breeze. According to Breeze "The "Iggy" is my tribute to Ignaz and Frank W. Schwinn. They gave us the balloon tire and the legendary Excelsior X bike. The mountain bike was built around these two elements, and it was Schwinn that developed them. In the 1970's some young cycling fanatics, looking for a new thrill, discovered the soulful but stout bikes in old bike shops and junkyards and resurrected them for the joy of riding off-road on Marin's Mount Tamalpais. I was one of those people and, believe me, we were just havin' fun - loads of it! The "Iggy" takes you back to the early days of the sport. I have tried to retain the look and feel of the Excelsior X as it existed when Charlie Kelly and Fred Wolf held the sport's first timed races at Repack in 1976. At the same time I've made the bike even more enjoyable to ride. Shedding 15 pounds and adding seven speeds can be helpful." 'Nuf said.










Leather Brooks saddle:









Nexus 7 speed internal hub:









Classic Schwinn style spears:









More details @ https://www.mombat.org/1996_Breezer_Ignaz.htm


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I've wanted one of these for years. I just love the darts.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I can appreciate the concept, but something about the execution on those just never quite did it for me.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I always thought the parts spec held these back, similar to the Fisher Klunkers. That's kind of why I have my eye on a frame set, the bike didn't do much for me but the frame and fork have potential I think.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I suppose they used inexpensive parts to keep the costs down? We have a Fisher Klunker as well and it actually rides better than the Breezer.........but the Breezer looks better:thumbsup:


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with both of those points. These were both reproductions of a look IMO. They do look great, but the parts were for a price point. I have a thing for cruisers, I just really like these a lot. 

I did what some would consider to be a bad thing and built my Klunker with much nicer parts. It rides great, and looks better than stock. 

The Breezer wins for looks hands down though.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Ditto*



muddybuddy said:


> I can appreciate the concept, but something about the execution on those just never quite did it for me.


They're not even in the same styling league. The absence of a curved downtube will always qualify one of these bikes as an also ran.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't agree. The more you look at the prewar Schwinns, the more you see. The Breezer emulates a "C" frame with the straight lower top tube and the straight down tube.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a 1937 "C" frame. 
See the resemblence:

View attachment 508528


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Curved top tubes, straight down tube. Must be a 39.

View attachment 508531


Cheers,
T


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Curves are cool though....
40 or 41 DX:

View attachment 508532


T


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is a mid 30's prewar closer to the Breezer in regards to the straight seatstay/lower seattube/and downtube :

View attachment 508533


Bottom line is, there were a lot of styles, and these are just the prewar Schwinns......


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> Here is a 1937 "C" frame.
> See the resembelance:


I think part of the reason the Breezer hurts my eyes is the straight seat stays... more like a Motorbike.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

I had this Iggy for a few years, sold in 2007 - interesting in hindsight if you think of it as the first of Joe's "transportation" bikes ;-)










The frame design mixes the 37-38 top tube with the 1935 "double diamond" seat stays.

There was a nice built up one here on VRC a few years back done up as single speed bomber - had a beefy Suntour coaster brake IIRC.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> There was a nice built up one here on VRC a few years back done up as single speed bomber - had a beefy Suntour coaster brake IIRC.


I think that was Terminaut's. Had an IRD ti fork IIRC. Really nice build up.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Boy named SSue said:


> I think that was Terminaut's. Had an IRD ti fork IIRC. Really nice build up.


Oooh, that is pretty sharp


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> I think part of the reason the Breezer hurts my eyes is the straight seat stays... more like a Motorbike.


You are right on there Jeff. Nice match.

That Motorbike sure looks cool, but I can't help seeing the klunker inside screaming to get out.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

J_Westy said:


> Oooh, that is pretty sharp


That's just awesome. Now I really want that frame!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

benwitt11 said:


> That's just awesome. Now I really want that frame!


It's amazing what the right build will do. The stock one does little for me and Term's makes me want to grab it and run to the nearest trail.

I passed up an Ignaz X years ago for $300 and am kicking myself now.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I swapped out the 7 speed rear for a single speed SA drum on mine but I never got it build up the way I wanted. I never really liked the fork, kinda ruined the klunker look. Sitting in my crawlspace now. This thread might have rejuvinated me though.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Was it you who had the red one? That color really looked sharp. I didn't know they made it in red. The fork is the problem with the bike's looks. I wonder about restoring an older fork with fender struts and grafting that on the front end.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah it is red. I was also thinking about adding struts or maybe a custom fork.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Resemblence yes*



Aemmer said:


> Here is a 1937 "C" frame.
> See the resemblence:
> 
> View attachment 508528


But they're both pretty homely.  Especially considering the straight seat stays on the Iggy.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Goat F-K-R inspired by the classics:









and from "back in the day":


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

"The frame design mixes the 37-38 top tube with the 1935 "double diamond" seat stays."

I saw an Ignaz up in Durango w/Gary and CK, rusting outside the back of a shop. Would'a made a fun project, if I needed another project. 

I've got a Fisher Klunker and it's got the straight downtube, too. It's been pretty beat up, but still rides okay. Kinda flexy. 

The '35 Bonds built for me has the 'double diamond'. I love the look of the old, straight downtube, chain and seatstays. Rides good, too.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

*1939 Schwinn MOTORBIKE*

To think people used to strip these down to make Mountain Bikes.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's my Fisher. It came with GripShift! I got it for cheap, so I Suntoured it out a bit.


----------

